# Leaking ice cold water



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

My car has been leaking ice cold water from up under the drivers side dash since around the 4th of July. What in the world does this mean? Is my air conditioner going out (along with everything else on this car)? The air conditioner DOESN'T seem to be working as good.. is there anything I can do before it completely blows? To prevent it maybe?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's probably condensating on the tubes or somethin. Does it only happen when it is on?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

if this is happening when your airconditioner is turned on, it means that the drain tube which drains off condensation from the bottom of your airbox is blocked. try and find the tube and make sure it isn't blocked.......


----------



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, it only happens when its on. I first noticed this on a long road trip - it had never done it before. It only does it occasionally now, I guess it had done it because of heavy use. 

Now I KNOW this might be a dumb question, but I'm just now learning about this car... but where might I find these tubes? I don't know much about cars, but I'm trying to learn damnit,


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the drain tube should be on the passenger side, you should see a tube running from the evaporator thru the floor/firewall. your tube will pull off of the evap box, if its clear then you have a blockage in the evap case. ( when you pull off the hose be pre-paired for water draining) you may have to pull apart the evap case to clean it out, while your there you'll want to clean the evap itself (clean all the fins, it's like a little radiator) I had to do this in my B11. On the plus side, your ac will work alot better!


----------



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> the drain tube should be on the passenger side, you should see a tube running from the evaporator thru the floor/firewall. your tube will pull off of the evap box, if its clear then you have a blockage in the evap case. ( when you pull off the hose be pre-paired for water draining) you may have to pull apart the evap case to clean it out, while your there you'll want to clean the evap itself (clean all the fins, it's like a little radiator) I had to do this in my B11. On the plus side, your ac will work alot better!


Thank you so much <3 Ya'll are so sweet.... :fluffy: I'm going to do this tommorow, so hopefully my car will be all good, at least until the next piece falls off. 

I did some tune up work today, changed my oil, etc, yeah I changed my own oil, and I just have to replace the tail lights tommorow. Get my air conditioner thingie working.... then I can start on that dumb muffler problem. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what's up with the muffler?


----------



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> what's up with the muffler?



I don't really know. When I crank up... you can hear it 'clanging' up against something.. metallic sounding noises like its vibrating. And when I hit a bump it sounds like its bouncing up and down. Also, sometimes when I'm slowing down, or taking my foot off the gas it will sound like a lowgrade backfire, little popping noises. I don't know if its just loose or somethings messed up.


----------

